# Chuck ' god of beard ' norris does MMA



## Odin (Jul 12, 2007)

chuck 'king beard' norris finally gets in the cage. enjoy.





 


Okay its not real but its a demo to the world what would happen if he ever did. ( :


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 12, 2007)

You know never miss with chuck or else


----------



## thardey (Jul 12, 2007)

I have to do a little "name-dropping" here, I can't resist.

Much of the karate done in "Walker" was done by his stunt-double, one of his first students, named Chip Wright. He looks just like him, and is an 8th degree black belt under Chuck Norris. It's a good chance that he's the one you're seeing in the shots where it doesn't show Mr. Norris' face directly.

Mr Wright is my instructor. 

At my school we say that the reason Chuck Norris is so quick is that there are actually two of him.


----------

